# Welding third hand



## Charles scozzari (Feb 6, 2022)

*Made these for my welding table to hold the parts for tacking. Cut some Hobart 14" f clamps and attached them to some grounding magnets. The one in the picture has a leg that I just run down to the table to keep the magnet in full contact with the table. They work very well, just have to remember there capacity.    Thanks for looking.
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks like a good setup, thanks for sharing!

Tim


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks Tim, without that back leg when you tighten down it tips the magnet up. with the back leg it keeps the magnet flat on the table.  Thanks again for the like.


----------



## Manual Mac (Feb 7, 2022)

I like it!
when I worked at a Caterpillar dealer I made something similar, cut a couple of big “C” clamps in half and would weld them down to help when re-skinning bulldozer faces & many other uses.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 7, 2022)

Very nice!!!  I did not even think about making one... I just got one of those inexpensive units...  

You answered a question I had with that bolt in the back...  I was not sure what that was for.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello, the new style magnets are great. I've never seen this setup but it is very useful. Holding those chassis tabs was always a pain, these new magnets are great. I went with my design because I prefer a solid welding surface over the perforated style.  Thanks,   Charlie


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 7, 2022)

Manual Mac said:


> I like it!
> when I worked at a Caterpillar dealer I made something similar, cut a couple of big “C” clamps in half and would weld them down to help when re-skinning bulldozer faces & many other uses.


That was a great idea.


----------

